# Estropeado el inverter de un lcd JVC



## Suxiana (Ene 28, 2010)

Hola,se me estropeó el televisor y al llevarlo al servicio técnico me dijo que posiblemente sería el inverter.El caso es que me llama el técnico diciendo que llamó a JVC y la pieza esta viene en bloque con la pantalla y que como  el precio de la reparación superaría al del televisor que no se arregla.Tengo un  rebote que pa qué.

¿Me podéis decir si esto es así?
No sé si hay que dar más datos ,perdón si es así y pedidme lo que sea.Gracias!!


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 28, 2010)

Y habria que verlo, guiarse por lo que dice otro... como cuento esta barbaro.. 
que diga posiblemente mnmn 

es o no es? o no sabe arreglarlo?


----------



## Suxiana (Ene 29, 2010)

Le vamos a llevar a otro sitio por que para colmo tiene dos años ,justo pasada la garantía,pero está nuevo.De todas formas ,por lo visto,están haciendo los aparatos así,las piezas vienen en bloque y no vale con cambiar solo lo que se haya roto ¿qué mal esto no?si es que es cierto,claro
Ponía este tema aquí por si alguien sabría si se puede cambiar solo la pieza y eso,pero claro como dice elbrujo,habría que verlo para saberlo con seguridad.


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 29, 2010)

Que falla te hace el equipo? si es el inverter no encienden las lamparas y se puede llegar a ver la imagen sobre la pantalla solo que al no tener luz es muuy tenue. Puede verse unos instantes y se borra. Si le pones una lampara de frente mira bien de cerca a ver si ves algo de la imagen.


----------



## Suxiana (Ene 29, 2010)

La imagen no se ve,solo sale el sonido,descubrí que variando del modo tdt al analógico,se veía durante unos segundos.


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 29, 2010)

Puede que sea el inverter entonces. O las lamparas o algun cable.. Es una plaqueta que genera alta tension para las lamparas de la pantalla, sin luz no se ve..


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ene 29, 2010)

es posible que se necesiten piezas específicas que sólo suministra el fabricante, y este lo vende por bloques para aprovecharse de situaciones como la tuya


----------



## Suxiana (Ene 30, 2010)

si,debe ser así la cosa por lo que me dijo el técnico,que pasaba mucho ,que era algo que veían a diario en los televisores y aparatos nuevos.De hecho ellos llamaron a la casa que era quien tenía que suministrarles la pieza y le dijeron eso,que viene con la pantalla.Menudo timo ,madre mía.Lo harán para que te compres un televisor cada 2 años.


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 30, 2010)

Hay que ver si es reparable y sino reemplazable por inverter genericos.


----------



## drekc (Feb 17, 2010)

Hola!!
El tec. al que le llevaste la TV revizo las lámparas??? por que es este tipo de televisores lo mas comun que ocurre es que se fundan las lámparas(las lámparas tienen un apróx de vida útil de 35 a 40 Mil horas), hay que checar cada una de ellas con un inverter externo. El inverter o balastro, es el suministro de energia hacia las lámparas, se le llama inverter por que trasforma de 22-33 VCD a 1000 o mas de VCA, esta es una d las fallas mas comunes de estos televisores y por ser comun creeme que es 50% reparable, pero yo en lo personal te recomiendo que se cheque bien las lámparas y despues el inverter; eso de que sale mas arriba del precio de la TV es mentira, no te dejes engañar. OJO !!!

suerte y comenta lo sucedido...
saludos desde Mexico DF


----------



## elosciloscopio (Feb 17, 2010)

te refieres a una tele de valvulas?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 17, 2010)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> te refieres a una tele de valvulas?


 
No *Osciloscopio,* se refiere a las pantallas planas que tienen dos lámparas de descarga de gas a baja presión (un estilo a tubito fluorescente finito y largo a ambos costados, sin filamentos que anda con mas de 1000V (creo que la fuentecita tira algo de 3000 en vacío. 

Si desarmaste algún escaner viejo de mesa , esos que los tiran porque los drivers solo andan con 98 o millenium, es mas o menos un estilo así.

*Suxiana* , probá con un buscapolo de los viejos a neon , no los electrónicos de led o display, al acercarlo a las dos conecciones de alta de los tubitos , se ilumina fuerte


----------



## elosciloscopio (Feb 18, 2010)

ahhhhh el tubito
neesita tensiones tan altas????


----------



## Suxiana (May 22, 2010)

Os cuento que le llevé finalmente a la casa y fue arreglado por 100 y pico euros,nada que ver con los 600 o más que decía el otro.Y desde luego se cambió una pieza no todo el bloque.

Conclusión: No llevas el aparato a la casa oficial pensando que va a ser más caro y al final es el que te lo soluciona(al menos en este caso).Para otra vez iré directamente a la casa.


----------

